# Looking for a trout rod blank



## GRUBMAN (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm looking for a blank that can flat out smoke a 3/8-1/2 oz jig.Fast action in the 71/2 to 81/2 foot range.Any suggestions?Also what blanks do you all like for throwing mirror lures?Thanks,Nelson


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Rainshadow XP903/904 or the XP963/964 They are listed on the batson enterprises website as RX8 popping blanks. I am building a XP963 now, with an 842, 845 waiting to be built. A 964 will be on its way soon.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey kingfeeder, who do you buy those blanks from? Does fishsticks keep them in stock?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Fishsticks usually has most of them, at least any time I have asked about them he has had them.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a 10'6" St Croix Steelhead Noodle rod that is sloooooooow action, amazingly light and will out cast any of the smaller 6-8 foot typical trout rods I have by a fair margin.

Only Draw back is the tip is so light weight you have to carry it in a Rod tube to protect it.


----------

